# Greatest MMA Moment in your MMA history?



## Scout200 (Apr 27, 2010)

There have been several great MMA moments but what is the greatest MMA moment that stems from your MMA history?


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Probably Shogun knocking out Machida.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

This staredown!!! Last week... :wink03: :sarcastic12:


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Can I reverse my decision? :drool01:


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

I'll take both of the above and add Silva submitting Sonnen.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

limba said:


> This staredown!!! Last week... :wink03: :sarcastic12:


Who are these and when did this happen??!!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I looks like one of them might be Kim Couture. But I certainly hope I'm wrong. If I am who are those dangerous beauties?


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

edlavis88 said:


> Who are these and when did this happen??!!


Felice Herrig vs Nicdali Calanoc @ XFO 39 - 2 weeks ago.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I've followed Anderson since the beginning of his UFC career, his style immediately caught my attention and after hearing Chris Leben talk shit and then get knocked the F out he became my favourite fighter.





Every single fight of Anderson's has been completely amazing for me to watch with the exception of Thales Leites, i don't think Leites came to fight and it was a really disappointing showing. 

His fight against Forrest Griffin was superhuman.

I really enjoyed the Maia fight, Anderson showcased that he could keep his hands by his side for the majority of a 5 round fight and not get in trouble whatsoever.

Basically all of Anderson's fights led me to UFC 117 with the impression that Andy would walk through Chael like he had walked through every other opponent that was placed into the octagon with him, but it wasn't, Chael dominated Andy for 4 and a half rounds and when the fight was in it's final clutches, Anderson came through and managed to submit Sonnen. Everyone had given up on The Spider, not me!






Oh yeah and he almost kicked Vitor's head back to Rio.


----------



## Relavate (Dec 21, 2010)

Rashad knocking out chuck lidell. Hands down.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Personal for me was Shogun avenging the robbery to Machida, I mega geeked out.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

I think in recent history Edgars double win over Penn was a huge moment, for me it marked the start of the era we currently are in now witnessing the most competitive and stacked division in the history of the sport.


----------



## MarkHuntsNoggin (May 8, 2009)

Chuck taking out Couture in their second fight. Shogun beating Machida. Fedor vs Randleman


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Fedor versus Randleman was definately a good one. You can never deny Fedor's submitting Randleman after being slammed on his head was a good accomplishment. I'm on the fence about the others.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Relavate said:


> Rashad knocking out chuck lidell. Hands down.


me too :thumbsup: but more recently, Shogun's revenge match against Lyoto.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I liked Rashad knocking out Liddell as well. It established Rashad as a rising star. Then it led into his championship.


----------



## TheBadGuy (Dec 30, 2009)

It's Werdum subbing Fedor for me.

And Shogun knocking out Machida comes as a close second.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

TheBadGuy said:


> It's Werdum subbing Fedor for me.
> 
> And Shogun knocking out Machida comes as a close second.


I was out of the country at the time and caught it days later on the internet somewhere in some hotel lobby (and I'd already read it about it), but had I seen that live, that may have been it for me as well. Prior to that, Fedor was the infallable one. I couldn't even imagine the gasp of having seen that live, particularly as a Werdum fan.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

For me Werdum subbing Fedor just meant the end of an era. It was somewhat significant in that remark. Watching that match I keep thinking that Werdum went down on purpose to sub Fedor.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

limba said:


> This staredown!!! Last week... :wink03: :sarcastic12:


While this is great. The rest is better:


----------



## Scout200 (Apr 27, 2010)

MRBRESK said:


> I've followed Anderson since the beginning of his UFC career, his style immediately caught my attention and after hearing Chris Leben talk shit and then get knocked the F out he became my favourite fighter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicely said! I'd have to say that my greatest single moment was when B.J Penn rear-naked-choked Matt Hughes to become UFC welterweight champion in his first fight in that weight class.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

The only thing that BJ submitting Hughes did was prevent him from having continuous defenses. Silva knocking out Leban to me didn't prove much. Now Silva submitting Sonnen was interesting.


----------

